# 2 Server verbinden



## Thomas_Jung (13. Juli 2013)

Hi
Ich habe 2 Server der eine 

IP 192.168.1.3
255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1

DNS 192.168.1.3

Der zweite

IP 192.168.2.5
255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.2.1

DNS 192.168.2.5

Beide Server haben einen separaten Internet Anschluss und einen eigenen Router.

Frage

Nun möchte ich Daten von dem einen Server auf den anderen kopieren, und umgekehrt .
(ohne jeweils einen FTP-Server zu installieren)
Direkt über das Netzwerk (Netzwerk Laufwerk)

Wie kann ich das verwirklichen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der Wolf (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin kein Experte in dem Bereich, aber du könntest zum Beispiel bei den Routern eine Portfreigabe/Weiterleitung einstellen und Daten von einem Server zum anderen zum Beispiel über scp kopieren.

Gruß,
Wolf


----------



## Thomas_Jung (14. Juli 2013)

Hi
Was bitte ist SCP


----------



## hendl (14. Juli 2013)

Hi 
Mit SCP hat er SecureCopy gemeint.
Das ist ein Linuxprogramm über welches man Daten verschlüsselt austauschen kann.
Eigentlich das gleiche wie normales Kopieren aber mit Verschlüsselung der Daten.
Lg hendl


----------



## Der Wolf (14. Juli 2013)

Falls du mit Windows arbeitest, kannst du WinSCP verwenden


----------

